# Netzteil von Corsair - Gut oder schlecht?



## Shadow_dream (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir vor Kurzem ein paar Komponenten für einen neu-PC zusammen gesucht und bin soweit auch fündig geworden.
Beim Netzteil habe ich zur Zeit ein "be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM" auf der Liste stehen, das sollte auch ausreichen.
Jetzt bin ich auf ein paar andere Netzteile von Corsair gestoßen, die preislich vergleichbar sind, aber 750W bringen. (80 Gold)
Einen so großen Spielraum für Upgrades zu haben, speziell eine 2. Graka zum Nachrüsten, wenn die erste nicht mehr reicht, und das zum selben Preis ... klingt das zu gut um wahr zu sein?
U.a seh ich ein "Corsair CS750M 750W" als Option und frag mich jetzt womit ich besser beraten bin.

Als Prozessor dient ein 4670K
Als Graka kommt eine 290 her, sobald Sapphire ihr custom Teil auf den Markt bringt


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> U.a seh ich ein "Corsair CS750M 750W" als Option und frag mich jetzt womit ich besser beraten bin.


 
definitiv mit dem E9. das corsair ist viel zu laut, außerdem single rail, was sehr gefährlich werden kann: Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


----------



## Shadow_dream (27. Dezember 2013)

Huch, na da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nochmal nachgefragt hab - du rettest meine Wohnung 

im Endeffekt heißt das also dass ich für die nötige Luft einer (potentiellen) zweiten Graka unter 160€ nicht davon komme? Das wäre mir etwas zu viel Geld


----------



## ich111 (27. Dezember 2013)

750W und Singlerail: Wenn eine Komponente Mist baut kann der PC in Flammen stehen. Link im Post über mir.

Corsair lässt außerdem fast nur bei Herstellern mit schlechter Qualität (billig) fertigen.


----------



## cryzen (27. Dezember 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> 750W und Singlerail: Wenn eine Komponente Mist baut kann der PC in Flammen stehen. Link im Post über mir.
> 
> Corsair lässt außerdem fast nur bei Herstellern mit schlechter Qualität (billig) fertigen.


 
die einzigen netzteile mit den ich immer ein griff ins klo hatte war bequit   und single rail reicht locker für sli ,wer imemr so ein schwachsinn labert , selbt multi rails sind schon hochgegangen 

corsair lässt überwiegend von Seasonic herstellen und jetzt komm mir mal mit Seasonic ist billig, bequit sollte erstmal lernen FCM Netzteile her zu stellen


----------



## IqpI (27. Dezember 2013)

reichen tut es, gut ist was anderes! Es ist nun einmal so, dass BQ und zurzeit auch das neue LC-Power die besten NT's auf dem Markt sind. Selten raucht dir ein solches ab und wenn doch ist das eines derer bei denen Teile die nicht zu 100% in Ordnung waren verbaut wurden. Das gibt es aber überall.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> die einzigen netzteile mit den ich immer ein griff ins klo hatte war bequit   und single rail reicht locker für sli ,wer imemr so ein schwachsinn labert , selbt multi rails sind schon hochgegangen
> 
> corsair lässt überwiegend von Seasonic herstellen und jetzt komm mir mal mit Seasonic ist billig, bequit sollte erstmal lernen FCM Netzteile her zu stellen


 
"Leider" bist Du nicht der Maßstab und auch sonst scheinst Du Dich nicht besonders mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben.


----------



## Sebbi102 (27. Dezember 2013)

Man kann mit jedem Hersteller mal einen Griff ins Klo tätigen, das kann einem genauso gut mit einem Be Quiet Netzteil mal passieren.

Ich schwöre auf Enermax-Netzteile, die sind Top wenn auch nicht die billigsten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Dezember 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> die einzigen netzteile mit den ich immer ein griff ins klo hatte war bequit


Erstens solltest du Firmennamen schon richtig schreiben.
Zweitens solltest du nicht alle Geräte eines Herstellers pauschalisieren (gibt auch einiges von LC-Power, das durchaus OK ist)
Drittens solltest du das, was du behauptest, klar definieren. Also Hersteller, Modellbezeichnung und wann ungefähr gekauft. 

Weil Leichen findest bei jedem im Keller. Ich sag nur Enermax Liberty (Explodieren aufgrund von leitendem Kleber) und einige andere Geräte...



cryzen schrieb:


> und single rail reicht locker für sli ,wer imemr so ein schwachsinn labert , selbt multi rails sind schon hochgegangen


Du hast keine Ahnung, was Single Rail und Multi Rail überhaupt bedeuten.

Hier ein Bild für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS ist der Unterschied zwischen SIngle und Multi Rail. 

Fassen wir noch mal zusammen:
1. Es kommt eine +12V Spannung aus dem Trafo
2. Bei Multi Rail wird diese Spannung über Messwiderstände (oder Spulen) aufgeteilt, von einem entsprechenden Sicherungschip werden die entsprechenden Werte erfasst, das NT beim ÜBerschreiten jener Werte runtergefahren.
Bei einem Single Rail Gerät passiert das nicht. Bei einigen wird die gesamte +12V Spannung allerdings überprüft, bei Werten weit über 50A bringt das aber auch wenig.
3. Der Unterschied zwischen Single Rail und Multi Rail Geräten ist technisch nicht vorhanden!
Die sind absolut IDENTISCH (einzig: ein Widerstand pro Rail + eine Leitung pro Rail zum Sicherungschip und ein passender Sicherungschip).



cryzen schrieb:


> corsair lässt überwiegend von Seasonic herstellen und jetzt komm mir mal mit Seasonic ist billig, bequit sollte erstmal lernen FCM Netzteile her zu stellen


Sorry, aber das ist völliger BULLSHIT.

Corsair lässt überwiegend von CWT fertigen. 
Und die haben einen eher schlechten Ruf. Nicht mal LC-Power lässt (mehr) bei denen fertigen.
Aber hey, die fehlende Brücke bei dem RM650 Testsample, das an Jonnyguru ging, war nur ein bedauerlicher einzelfall...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Dezember 2013)

Wenn eine zweite Graka für dich eine Option ist, dann nimm lieber das Netzteil: Enermax Platimax 600W ATX 2.4 (EPM600AWT)

Ist zwar für dein jetziges System überdimensioniert, aber 600W reichen auch für ne zweite Graka aus.


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Dezember 2013)

Bei Enermax würdebich derzeit eher das Revo 87+ nehmen. Ist zwR schon was älter, technisch aber super und günstig.

Das Platimax ist einfach zu teuer (Platin-Aufschlag) und afair erst ab 750W wirklich gut, die kleineren sollen ne katastrophale Ausstattung (dem Preis in keinster Weise angemessen) und ne miese Railverteilung haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2013)

Ist aber bei den Revos nicht anders, die sind beide baugleich. Das eine wird halt auf Platin bestückt, das andere auf Gold. Bzw die Teile, die Platin verpassen als Revo verkauft.


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Dezember 2013)

Ach stimmt ja, da war was^^

 Zumindest ist es recht günstig, auch wenn ich eher ein P10 kaufen würde.

@TE: Cossfire macht man entweder sofort oder gar nicht. Später gibts dann einfach schon schnellere Single GPUs.

Es sei denn du willst 2-3 Monate später die zweite Karte ins System packen, dann ist das ok.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> corsair lässt überwiegend von Seasonic herstellen und jetzt komm mir mal mit Seasonic ist billig, bequit sollte erstmal lernen FCM Netzteile her zu stellen


 
Corsair lässt überwiegen *nicht *bei Seasonic fertigen.
Informiere dich erst mal, bevor du hier Unsinn verbreitest.


----------



## Shadow Complex (28. Dezember 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber hey, die fehlende Brücke bei dem RM650 Testsample, das an Jonnyguru ging, war nur ein bedauerlicher einzelfall...


 
Siehe Review von einem Kumpel von mir: Test RM450

http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/netzteile/test-corsair-rm450-und-rm750-netzteile/13884


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Reviews zeigen doch, dass CWT minderwertig baut.
Auf der Primärseite wird ein Nippon Chemicon verbaut, damit man was für die Werbung hat.
Auf der wichtigeren Sekundärseite sind dagegen nur billig Caps verbaut.
Das sagt schon alles über das Netzteil aus. Den Rest kann man sich getrost schenken.
Denn durch den Semi passiv Betrieb werden die minderwertigen Caps so heiß, dass die Lebensdauer meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich lange sein kann.
Hätte ich also so ein Teil gekauft und es geht nach 3 Jahren kaputt, würde ich den Corsair Support mit Mails und zuschütten, damit sie mir das Teil ersetzen, denn 5 Jahre Garantie gibt es ja.


----------



## Westcoast (28. Dezember 2013)

ich würde lieber seasonic, enermax oder bequiet nehmen als netzteil. finde bei corsair ist die qualität nicht so gut bei den preiswerteren modellen.
Und auch bei der AX reihe hört man nicht immer gutes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2013)

Bevor man die AX Reihe kauft, kann man auch das Original von Seasonic nehmen.
Und die Flextronics AX Reihe ist eh nicht so prall.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2013)

Naja, laut Corsair Mitarbeiter wird der Primärkondensator im passivbetrieb fast 80°C warm, maximal, bevor der Lüfter anspringt...

Wenn man jetzt böse wäre, würde man unterstellen, dass man den semi fanless mode zu aggro auf Lautstärke getrimmt hat und der Lüfter viel zu spät anläuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2013)

Hauptsache leise, egal mit welchen Folgen.


----------



## Sebbi102 (28. Dezember 2013)

Sowas wie ein Netzteil kauft man ja auch nicht allzu oft, von daher greift man da meiner Meinung nach gleich zu was "ordentlichem".
Defekte Netzteile können auch gerne mal gleich was mit in den Tod reisen.
Video zu Billig-Netzteilen: magnus.de: So gefährlich sind Billignetzteile - Brandgefahr! - YouTube


----------



## dramat1c (1. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit auch immer Corsair Netzteile und fande diese immer ein bisschen Laut . Man merkt das grade wenn der Rest vom System leise bis sehr leise ist dann sticht so ein Corsair NT schon raus . Mein letztes Corsair Netzteil ist allerdings auch schon 2 1/2 Jahre her . Wer weiss vielleicht sind sie ja heute besser unterwegs was Lautstärke angeht .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

dramat1c schrieb:


> Wer weiss vielleicht sind sie ja heute besser unterwegs was Lautstärke angeht .


 
Ist noch schlechter geworden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2014)

Die alten Corsair Netzteile, mit denen sie sich ihren Ruf aufgebaut haben, basierten auf recht anständigen Seasonic Designs. Das legendäre S12(-II).

Das, was man momentan verkauft, ist überwiegend CWT Grütze, bei der z.T. gar keine Kühler oder nur sehr kleine verwendet werden - klar, dass das nicht leise ist bzw sein kann.


----------

